# Mother of three 51, gives birth to her twin grandaughters in Brazil



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2259107/Mother-51-gives-birth-twin-GRANDDAUGHTERS-Brazil.html

'Short and sweet' article


----------

